
White House backs repeal of broadband privacy rules - qubitcoder
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-internet-idUSKBN16Z2JI
======
rrggrr
Donate to the EFF as much as you can. The reason the AARP, NRA and other
lobbies are so successful is the amount of money and votes behind them.
Dollars speak louder than anything. Donate to the EFF until it hurts and
earmark the donations.

------
markholmes
If this data becomes available privately, it is inevitably only a matter of
time before it all comes out publicly.

~~~
belovedeagle
> becomes available

This bill makes no change to currently ​implemented policy, it only cancels a
change that was to take place in 2018.

------
KZeillmann
If this passes, would I be able to buy the info of all the congresspeople who
voted for the repeal?

~~~
mk4p
What about a crowdfunding campaign to purchase this data? I wonder if they'd
have second thoughts.

------
benevol
Seriously, what is _wrong_ with the US?

